# *new pics* Lil miss chessie mae foaled!!!!



## mini horse mania (Apr 28, 2012)

Well...chessie came to me bred...may 18 11....till november.she is not the friendliest of mares so I couldnt get an udder pic..how long do you think till she foals? her belly has dropped more this week...and her rump is starting to slope some.She us 37 inches and this is her 6th foal.


----------



## mini horse mania (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks!!! Ill try to get more pics..i bave been trying to figure out how to do marestare and the equipment. Here is the daddy...fishers painted charly mane.she was raised at the breeders farm since born..she is 9 now. I am soo hoping for a filly!!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 29, 2012)

Welcome aboard! We all love pictures here! Looks like you are going to have a colorful baby soon!


----------



## mini horse mania (Apr 29, 2012)

I sure hope so!!! Heres what I could get a pic of by myself..her bag from the rear is starting to fill a lil bit. She is iffy about you messing with her..most of the horses I bought from this breeder had very minimal hands kn.they lead..and come up for feed..im working in that...lol


----------



## mini horse mania (Apr 29, 2012)

Ok...here is a few of them.4g sparkling diamind lady...tovero mare..,midnight roselee...she is the one I posted on the other forum as being very mean..last pic is my filly by jewel...she was born march 8th


----------



## mini horse mania (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you!!.i hope the foals have his temperament and beautiful build..the color will be a plus.i am planning on keeping his fillies as he is getting older.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 29, 2012)

It certainly looks as if you will be having another little foal before too long. What a nice mare - it should be a lovely foal!! I'm so glad that you were able to get some of these girls away from their previous home, they must have been breeding minis more or less back to back - cant believe that Chessie is 9 years old and this is her 6th foal!! Did they not think about giving the poor girl a rest?? At least she is now with someone who will consider her health and wellbeing.

Good luck and safe foaling.


----------



## mini horse mania (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes all 4 of the mares I purchased have been bred like that.one breeder close to me has 60+ foals a year.the mares never get a break.they are posted for sale $1000+ still wet frim birth.i dont agree with back to back breeding,especially if the mares get pulled down!! Its a cruel money hungry world...im so glad mine are pets and not main income..lol


----------



## mini horse mania (Apr 29, 2012)

Here are some pics of nostalgias double jeopardy...the black is century oaks carolina belle...and mo is the mt dew drinker..he is max white


----------



## Eagle (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi and Welcome to the Nutty Nursery. You have gorgeous horses and I can't wait to see this new baby


----------



## mini horse mania (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks eagle!!! Im curious as to the color..i cant wait


----------



## mini horse mania (May 4, 2012)

Well.chessie still is looking like an oompa loompa..a little more of a bag and her rump is starting to slope some..i will post more pictures tomorrow!!


----------



## Eagle (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for the update, I can't wait to see pics


----------



## mini horse mania (May 11, 2012)

Sorry all.this pregnancy has been keeping me in the bed.i was finally able to snap a pic of her.she hasnt got the v shape yet....but her milk is coming in pretty well.id say about half filled.she is sloping in the rear and her hoo hoo is looking elongated.our anneversary trip is this weekend and I have someone keeping an eye on her.i hope she holds off.i hate leaving her like this


----------



## Eagle (May 11, 2012)

I have just realised that her name is Chessie, I was reading Cheesy lol I think I might need glasses ROFL

You take care of yourself and have a great weekend


----------



## Eagle (May 12, 2012)




----------



## mini horse mania (May 15, 2012)

Ok.i have new pics!!! What do ya think?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 15, 2012)

Looks like baby still needs to get into the "dropped" position


----------



## cassie (May 16, 2012)

what a beautiful mare you have! its hard to tell as the pic is looking a little stretched? she is looking close though in my opinion



won't be long I don't think have you been able to test her milk?

she looks like she might need to elogate a little behind aswell... but I don't think she will keep you waiting to much longer


----------



## mini horse mania (May 16, 2012)

The pic may have stretched ....i had to get it off my camera and transfer to my phone to upload. This waiting is why I hate pasture breeding.lol...


----------



## mini horse mania (May 16, 2012)

Well..she fooled us all!!! No waxing...nor did she get the v shape....here he is!!! I might have to keep this one! She had him out in the pasture..he was up and running when I heard everyone hollering..im so excited!! Chessie is still huge...


----------



## palsminihorses (May 16, 2012)

WOW! Pretty pinto boy! Congratulations. So glad all went well with foaling! I had a mare surprise me this year too! LOL


----------



## mini horse mania (May 16, 2012)

Mom is very protective..she keeps herding him away..lol


----------



## AnnaC (May 16, 2012)

*Oh WOW!! How sneaky can you get! LOL!!*

*Many congratulations - he's cute and so well marked. *




* :ThumbUp *


----------



## Wings (May 16, 2012)

Nice little suprise foal!



:ThumbUp


----------



## Equuisize (May 16, 2012)

Oh what a sweet little man. Congratulations!

Love those little boys!


----------



## cassie (May 18, 2012)

congrats on your gorgeous little baby boy! he is so sweet and has a most lovely blaze!!


----------



## Sandy B (May 18, 2012)

What a handsome boy with great color!! Congrats!!


----------

